# Medieval Castle and Church's



## Krypton (Apr 8, 2009)

The Castle is called Whorlton Castle and is located in the now defunct Whorlton Village on the edge of the North Yorkshire Moors.
The 1st Church is Whorlton Church and was built in the 16th Century and fell into disrepair in the 19th century.
Not sure about the last church it was just at the side of the road.

The orangey photos are ones which i was messing about with coloured filters i bought off ebay. Dont really like them tbh!

























































































Hope you enjoyed. It was nice that the last church was open!


----------



## the_historian (Apr 8, 2009)

Ooh, nice pics! 
Is the castle late 1400s, do you know? Like to have a closer look at that first church too someday.


----------



## daddybear (Apr 8, 2009)

nice work jacko.it looks like that church is still used any idea if it is?


----------



## Krypton (Apr 8, 2009)

no not very often


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 8, 2009)

Ooh, very nice finds, Jacko. Love the portcullis on the castle...some nice details left on the remains too.
The first church remains are gorgeous.
Fab pics, btw.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 9, 2009)

I found out the Castle was built in the 11th century and was derelict by the 16th. The first church is norman and fell into disrepair in the mid 19th century.


----------



## the_historian (Apr 9, 2009)

Cheers Jacko, thought the oblong windows in the castle looked like later additions.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2009)

The castle is great and much better that the mounds of what is left that I have been finding in Wales and even round where I live.


----------



## jonney (Apr 9, 2009)

love the graveyard through the trees looks like the trees were planted after the burials


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 9, 2009)

Excellent report and pics mate. There are not a lot of Castles left that are as good as that. Reminds me of Castle Rising down here and Castle Acre. Must get there soon.


----------



## festcu (Apr 9, 2009)

Its whorlton castle, if that helps. There's quite a bit of history to it.

When we went we disturbed - and moved on - a couple of ne'er do wells

The local kids use it as their smeurkin tabs and drinking cider type den

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=8688


----------



## frantastic (Apr 12, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## pollen101 (Jan 1, 2010)

top pics Krypton!

Gotta say the only people I've come across here have been ghosthunting,went up one night and a load of them were in there with a fire,a dog,tents and more food than most supermarkets,they were dead friendly too and local to the village,told us how the place has fallen into disrepair just in the last 20 years,they showed us where there used to be a well or something, and pointed out the natural erosion they had seen in that time,was scary actually,if it keeps going as much as they said there wont be anything left in 100 years!


----------



## Archie's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Great pics and good write up too! Many thanks


----------



## Krypton (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, ive added some more pictures now


----------

